# Laundry detergent



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been telling my parents how we have to be careful with what we use around the birds. We have a ways to go, I would love to get rid of the pledge, easy off stove top cleaner (not oven cleaner but still  ) ect. My Dad bought some laundry detergent that is all natural http://www.ecos.com/pages/specsub/eliqsp.html It is phosphate and petrochemical free and has plant based ingredients and a soya based fabric softener. The only thing that worries me is the magnolia and lily essential oils and the horse tail plant ingredients. I know that essential oils are not safe for birds but since this will be used in the washing machine, should it be ok? Spike will sometimes preen my shirt but it is mostly Storm who will chew on my clothes. So what do you guys think am I just being an over protective Mommy :blush:


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know what to say about the essential oils in regards to birds, except avoid it if possible. Being an asthmatic myself, I avoid strong odors and chemical cleansers. We recently switched to a no name natural cleaner that doesn't bother my or my sister’s skin. She used to break out in hives with many of the other laundry detergents and fabric softeners, so that really makes a person wonder just what this stuff does to a person over a long period of time. I think perhaps the no name brand company is just trying to keep cost to a min. so they don't use all the fragrance. 

Honestly a little baking soda and vinegar takes care of just about anything as far as household (and birdcage) cleaning goes.

Btw, have you ever heard of Shaklee? They're apparently a really good earth friend group who make cleaning and health and beauty products.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have not heard of Shaklee, I will have to look into them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use what ever laundry soap is the cheapest when i need it, but most of the time i'm using either Tide or Xtra and I always use Bounce Brand Fabric softeners (can't stand taking clothes out of a dryer with out using dryer sheets Liquid fabric softener doesn't stop the static at all) 

and I've never had an issue with the birds chewing on our clothes and nibbles will chew on our clothes all day long if we let her.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

What I would do, is just make sure you clothes go through an extra rinse cycle of just water. This will rinse out any extra soap that may be left behind and lessen the pungent scents


----------



## mohsinkhan (12 mo ago)

atvchick95 said:


> I use what ever laundry soap is the cheapest when i need it, but most of the time i'm using either Tide or Xtra and I always use Bounce Brand Fabric softeners (can't stand taking clothes out of a dryer with out using dryer sheets Liquid fabric softener doesn't stop the static at all)
> 
> and I've never had an issue with the birds chewing on our clothes and nibbles will chew on our clothes all day long if we let her.


I personally use WBM Home Laundry detergent in Pakistan. Which is the cheapest one. Which comes in a human-friendly packaging that makes its pouring and handling easy to manage. The top cap of the detergent bottle can be used to pour the detergent in the cloth washing bucket or washing machine as it is exactly made to measure according to the required quantity of laundry detergent.


----------

